# Family Sees Image Of Michael Jackson In Tree Stump



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:googly:

http://cbs13.com/local/michael.jackson.tree.2.1072797.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think some folks have a very active imagination.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks like woood to me


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

How can you see an image of Michael Jackson in a piece of wood? A milk jug I get... That whole "organic" thing.


That's nice.
*pats family members on the head*


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Uh ok...I'm expecting that any day now they will say they saw Micheal Jackson...alive! Some people just have to much time on their hands.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

look on ebay i think theres a chip for sale


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm just glad that a story like this didn't come out of Dallas for a change.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*First the stump now.......*

*Michael Jackson's ghost haunting Neverland?*

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-cnn-ghost,0,5809736.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This sort of thing is probably inevitable, considering what a huge fan base he had. I'm sure Elvis can sympathize


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Now he's in the clouds*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...image-Michael-Jackson-spotted-car-bonnet.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He better stay the hell away from my bathroom.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks more like my Avatar than MJ


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

If it were MJ, the ghost would have been doing the Moon Walk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Looks more like my Avatar than MJ


...or Terrence and Phillip from "South Park"


----------

